# 'Trump-style wall': Pakistan building wall on Afghan border



## The Purge (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice wall pic at the link - I especially like the concertina wire between two fences - nice touch (hate to drop a baby down there) 

Tonight tucker carlson had a man on the street in Hollywood visiting the walled estates of jimmy kimmel and other famous hypocrites of open borders


Pakistan is building a security barrier along its north-western border with Afghanistan.

A third of the 2,600-kilometre fence has already been completed. Pakistan says it has also installed surveillance technology aimed at monitoring cross border movement and thwarting future attacks from Afghanistan.

(Excerpt) Read more at aljazeera.com ...


----------

